# Mission Impossible



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We saw the new Mission Impossible, and have to say it was a very fun film. Over the top to be sure, both in action and humor in some areas, but that was not unexpected. The Dubai scenes made me squirm in my seat a bit however.

Anyone else see this one?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

The commercials make me squirm. :lol:

Couple reviews I've seen have been positive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> We saw the new Mission Impossible, and have to say it was a very fun film. Over the top to be sure, both in action and humor in some areas, but that was not unexpected. The Dubai scenes made me squirm in my seat a bit however.
> 
> Anyone else see this one?


Was it in 3D what could make you squirm ?


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

Saw it at fake IMAX and really enjoyed it. The dubai scenes had my heart racing and my palms sweating. Awesome!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Was it in 3D what could make you squirm ?


I don't do 3D movies, other than when we saw Tron. I do have issues with heights (I can't even clean my own gutters), and knowing those scenes weren't completely faked got to me a bit.

Actually pretty good for the live action directorial debut of Brad Bird. At least J.J. Abrams didn't get to sneak in any lens flares.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

On the "to do" list for viewing...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't do 3D movies, other than when we saw Tron. I do have issues with heights (I can't even clean my own gutters), and knowing those scenes weren't completely faked got to me a bit.
> 
> Actually pretty good for the live action directorial debut of Brad Bird. At least J.J. Abrams didn't get to sneak in any lens flares.


The first thing they taught us at jump school was not to worry about height because you can only fall once.


----------

